
Nikolai Kardashev (of Kardashev scale fame) died - Iwan-Zotow
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Kardashev
======
Iwan-Zotow
We're living in Kardashev I, but Kardashyan III civilization. I'm very sad...

